# how to work faster!



## rafael tiglao (Oct 7, 2013)

basically im having troubles in my workplace. it seems that every day i am not ready for service? is there any tip on how to be faster? thanks!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

When at home take the time to make a check list of everything you need to get done during prep.

While your prepping try to be practical there is no need to lets say leave your station to go get salt , when you can have it beside you.

Keep everything you need as close to you as possible.

Work in what i call _assemply line formation: _Lets say you have to peel and slice 20 onions ,

Take the tops off of all the onions first , then peel all of them , then slice all of them , doing things like this you save time.

As your working check back to your list and actually check off what you have done , the less time you stand around or run around the kitchen thinking whats your next task will save you time.

Keep your station clean , cleaning your station when it has a huge unnecessary mess actually takes time.

When i say to be practical i mean actually think of a fast and efficient way of doing things , use the correct equipment when needed.

Pace yourself , if you think its taking too long to do one thing , then it most likely is.

Set times for your tasks and see if you can actaully do them within those times

Do your tasks in order of importancy. Do your tasks also by what will take the longest and is harder.

Getting rid of harder tasks or the more annoying and time consuming ones will make it alot easier on you.

If lets say you need to boil water during prep , well boil it before you start , having prep done and wait on your water to boil is ridiculous , while your boiling water you can easily clear 1-3 easier tasks.

ALSO BREATHE , if you feelinng pressured and your getting nervous take a breather and calm down. Being nervous isnt helpful , and take time to hydrate its important.

These are just some pointers my first chef gave me , usually after a few days or weeks you will get used to it , then it will just become a habit. I probably made lists during my first 1-2 months fo work until it became unnecessary and i memorized all the tasks i had to do. But still keep a check list in handy , because it does give you a sense of security , on a bad day.

well thats all i can think of right now


----------

